# Sling TV debuts on Apple TV with new look



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Pick your news source but here from Engadget:



> Apple's TV box is getting more internet TV friendly with the addition of Sling TV, but that's not the end of the announcements today. Apple TV will be the first platform with Sling's new "content-centric" UI. A big addition is the "My TV" section that lets users pick favorite channels, easily resume watching a particular show, as well as other overall improvements. Sling's deal with Apple also means it will let subscribers buy a 32GB Apple TV for $89 -- if they prepay for three months of Sling's $20/month service. It's an odd way to build in what amounts to three free months of Sling, but that's what it will be when it goes live here.


Further there are the newly added channels:



> There's also new content on the way, with 12 Viacom networks added today (Comedy Central, Nick Jr., BET, NickToons, TeenNick, MTV, Spike, MTV2, Logo, CMT, TV Land and VH1). Comedy Central is now on the base $20 package whether you have single-stream service or the beta multi-stream pack. If you have the multi-stream version, you also can watch BET and Nick Jr. For a full breakdown of what channels are where, check out the PDF here.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, I figured this would be getting talked about a bit more on here. I'm hoping this might get DirecTV to at least port their iPad/iPhone app to the AppleTV. Of course that means more people would get rid of receivers/DVR/mini clients and DirecTV wouldn't get the $7 or month or whatever it is they charge for them, so I doubt it will happen.


----------

